# Lowrance Power Cable



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am trying to install my Lowrance. The power cable came with a very thin pos and neg wire (22 ga?). The unit also came with a supplied 3 amp in line fuse that uses 16 gauge.

My plan is to run the wire through my aft bulkhead to my fuse block. However, the power cable does not quite reach. 

Should I splice in larger gauge wire extension to the power cable in order to reach the fuse block or stick with the same 22? Do I need to use an inline fuse in addition to the fuse block, or does the fuse at the block suffice? 

I tried to add a picture to help explain. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Larger gauge won’t hurt just make sure you use the fuses. There’s a voltage/wire gauge chart if you google it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Why not a 3 amp fuse block fuse. Less connections. Per drawing


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

That’s what I am hoping to do. However, the power cable won’t reach the fuse block so I will need to splice in an extension, and was going to up the size of the wire to 18 or so. I wasn’t sure if I do that if I need the inline fuse at the wire splice for the 22 ga, then a separate fuse at the block for the 18 gauge wire extension—or if I can just get away with a 3 amp fuse at the block.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

The 18 will fine Thought about another fuse block for the “other “ extras. Will keep area neater than a bunch of in line fuses hanging every where.( my console ) one fuse in circuit is all that is needed. Good luck


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My last lowrance cables on old unit was adequate, not so on new lowrance, cables had to be extended / spliced. Also asked factory rep/tec about wire size n length to no avail as not concerned with customers suggestions.


----------

